# Itching after feeding Royal Canin...



## leo_j (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

My puppy (4 Months) had diarrhea a week back for a couple of days . Possibly because he accidentally swallowed a bully stick ( about 3 inches) . Long story short, after a visit to the vet and x-rays/stool test the vet put him on Royal Canin GI High Energy for 10 days stating he has a sensitive tummy. I don't completely agree with him but I cant prove the other way either. I was concerned that the sudden switch in diet might not go well. He was on Victor Salmon (GF) and was doing good. I was also very concerned as Royal Canin lists Chicken by-product meal as the first ingredient and has corn in it too. Its not a GF diet.

I did feed him Royal Canin GI and he did ok .. stools back to normal in a day. He was pooping a bit less too. No issues till now ...

I now see that he itches quite a bit and has scratched himself near his eyes (Just above it) and is generally more itchy/scratchy than when he was on Victor . I am thinking that this is because of the food. I've applied coconut oil to the really itchy areas and it seems to help. Do you think that the change in food might have caused this ? 

I am concerned as he has lost little bit of hair as well. I am guessing the 
hair will grow back. Have any of you experienced this with food/diet change. 

PS : I am going to very very gradually transition him to Orijen LBP from tomorrow onward.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely can be an allergy and something in the RC that's causing the issues. Delgado did not do well on Authority LBP and I did a half fast switch (finishing in one week rather than two) and he greatly improved on Fromm LBP. Both are chicken based so it wasn't a protein issue, but there was something (maybe corn) in the Authority that did not agree with him.

Honestly if he's that bad, I'd do a cold turkey switch and switch him fully onto the Orijen right away. Add some plain pumpkin and you should be ok


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

did this misadventure , IMMUNE stressors, cause him to now have mange?


----------



## leo_j (Apr 22, 2015)

Shanna,

I think its the corn ....I am waiting for Orijen LBP to be delivered from chewy.com . I am hoping/praying I can get him to Orijen in 10 days . I am afraid to do a cold turkey transition for the fear of his diarrhea making a come back. I have my hopes high on Orijen LBP so want to go a bit slow. That said, If he is still itching badly, I will stop RC completely .. 

Carmen,

Mange is scary .. Not sure I completely understand your immune stressors comment


----------



## leo_j (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Quick update -- Leo is now completely on Orijen LBP. The crazy amount of itching and scratching has stopped. What he does now is just normal . He's doing really well on Orijen LBP. I am really happy with the switch.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

leo_j said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick update -- Leo is now completely on Orijen LBP. The crazy amount of itching and scratching has stopped. What he does now is just normal . He's doing really well on Orijen LBP. I am really happy with the switch.


That's great!


----------

